# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  The Lonely Soul

## ajluni top

[align=center]
The Lonely Soul


  The lonely soul wanders
Alone in the walks of life
No other soul as his companion
The lonely soul wanders

Alone in the daybreak
He does his duties
In the walks of life
The lonely soul wanders

Alone in the life 
He meets many other souls
Who comes to be
Unfit for the lonely soul
The lonely soul wanders

As the days pass by
The lonely soul became
More lonely, with no other
souls as his companion
The lonely soul wanders

Alone in the walks of life
The lonely soul decides
Not to die, but to face
Life in all its hardships
The lonely soul wanders 

anto thermadam  
 :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## Broken_Wings

Thank you Ajluni  

i miss you my friend

how are you ?
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

> Thank you Ajluni  
> 
> i miss you my friend
> 
> how are you ?


I'm fine but feel loely little pet
what about u?

----------


## Broken_Wings

> I'm fine but feel loely little pet
> what about u?


خليها على الله يا صديقي  :SnipeR (62): 

شو اخبار دراستك؟

----------


## ajluni top

> خليها على الله يا صديقي 
> 
> شو اخبار دراستك؟


تمام نحمد الله
انت بتعرفني شي من قبل

----------

